# Substrate for antaresia



## madeleine (May 9, 2019)

Hey guys,

i was looking through and couldn’t find any threads about substrate for antaresia. I personally have found my choice of substrate but would love to know what everyone else uses


----------



## Benno87 (May 9, 2019)

Kritter krumble in my display tanks. Looks nice and it’s cheap so I don’t mind throwing out a big handful of it wherever my snakes decide to go to the toilet on it.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 9, 2019)

Don't like KK, I've seen snakes get it caught in their mouth. My Ants are on chipsi or aspen


----------



## MaccasReptiles (May 9, 2019)

I love Aspen but it can get expensive when you have many. I use newspaper in my racks for ease of cleaning. However I do agree with dragonlover1, Chipsi and Aspen are great bedding for ants and I do use them in my display enclosures.


----------



## Smurf (May 10, 2019)

All my young ones are on paper towel. When they go up in tank size I use critter crumble and haven't had any ingestion issues. I've also used a few local products like olive pip and crushed walnut shell with no ill effect.


----------



## Gears (May 11, 2019)

I use textured tile in half & non slip shelf liner in the other half.


----------



## chloe.j.f (May 20, 2019)

Coir peat with pine mulch  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

